# Big Walnut Creek?



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I have fished this creek a few times the past few weeks and I'm just not getting any quality fish. I am targeting smallies but I think I have actually caught more largemouth so far. The smallies have all been well..small. But then I go to the Scioto the other night and I am slamming quality smallies, 16 in. being the biggest. Is the the Nut just not known for smallies or do you just have to find those few good stretches that are far and few between? Just looking for any input.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Dre,

The smallies are in there for sure. That is a great river, nice and small with a lot of nice features to hold smallmouth. I personally haven't caught any monsters, but friends have (18-19). I've nicked a few in the 1.5lb range, definitely worth catching.

I have found it a fishery that does fish a little differently to your credit. I don't have any go to lures for you, as I haven't slayed them their by any means either. Just wanted to pass the info that it's worth a bit more of your time.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Scioto and the Nut are two entirely different animals. I don't know why, but they just are. The fish in the Nut are more finicky and they don't follow the rule book like the Scioto fish do.
We fished Big Walnut the other day and had pretty good results, and caught a few fish in the 16-18" range. But they all came of real slow plastics in the middle of the river, around grassbed points and indents. It just takes an entirley different approach, and the pattern seems to change frequently.
The other big fish we caught there came on the exact opposite approach to slow and on the bottom....go figure.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank you for the input guys. Funny you mention Bubbagon the two different ways you caught your 2 nice fish, those are the only 2 ways I have had any luck in the Nut catching bass. Either soft plastics fished slow on the bottom or buzzbait(I think that is what you meant by opposite of slow and on the bottom?). I'm gonna keep trying ot figure the creek out for sure. It really is beautiful and lots to explore!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

You're on the right track. If that's what you're throwing, than maybe start paying attention to the other stuff. The where's, how fast, what time of day, water levels, clarity, etc...
I know that Scioto definately fishes entirely differentlt based on how much water they are releasing on what time of day you are there.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Well thanks for the info. I fish the Scioto a lot and kind of want to branch out and try the Nut, since I live a block away from it. It's very easy to my to access. Like you said, just have to learn all the different patterns and content in the creek then I will be even more on the right track. Love figuring out new things.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, I gotta admit...I cheat. Everytime I fish the Nut, I call up my buddy and ask him what's been doing lately.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Have only fished the nut less than a dozen times(gahanna creekside down to big walnut rec center), but it is a fairly small creek and bc of this I think the bigger/older/wiser fish are more easily spooked and move out of the area (or stay there spooked and don't bite)before you even have a chance to catch them(especially true when water is low). I mostly fish cranks and have more luck when I downsize. In the scioto, I have no qualms tossing a Rapala Husky 13 or sometimes bigger. In the nut (with fewer and smaller holes where most of the biger fish hang out I'm guessing), I seem to do better by downsizing cranks (like small rapala floaters, or bitsy minnow types) or if you fish soft plastics also try downsizing and/or use more finessy techniques (all the while being aware of not spooking the fish). Nut is very tough to get a 16"+ smallie. Good luck


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Move downstream, James.
The closer to the mouth, the larger the water, the bigger the fish.


----------



## BigBen (Oct 7, 2008)

Bubba"s advice is right on. Slow plastics are what seem to be producing the most. The flow is really weird this year though, and the typical patterns are not what's producing. I'm catching bigger fish out of shallow ass Alum creek than the Big 'nut this year.


----------



## BigBen (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh yeah, tubes in craw colors (pepper craw) are producing the most for me on the 'nut.


----------



## camaroman (May 17, 2009)

The nut has been very tough for me this year. I took a friend earlier in the year and he got a 16" smallie. I have been 3 times since then and have gotten nothing over 13" this year. last year I caught a 19.5", over 5 in the 18" range and a good # of 17's. I just cant figure it out this year. Ive tried depths from 8" all the way to 10' up closer to the dam. I wish you the best of luck.
kyle


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Speaking of the nut, i've heard there is excellent eye fishing (up to 6 lbs)mid-late April +/- (gahanna). Can someone confirm?


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I've never heard this. I know there are Saugeye in there but never heard anything great about the fishing for them. My guess is the great saugeye fishing could be up by the dam?



JamesT said:


> Speaking of the nut, i've heard there is excellent eye fishing (up to 6 lbs)mid-late April +/- (gahanna). Can someone confirm?


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Dude I bought my yak from said he starts at creekside and wades upstream for those eyes.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

When you say creekside do you mean the part of the creek that is behind "downtown" Gahanna? I have fished upstream of this before for about a mile. It's a beautiful stretch but the only fish caught that day was rock bass. It looks promising in areas. There is this really cool small rocky cliff area with a deep pool in the middle of it. Water flows pretty hard into it from upstream. Perhaps that is where the eyes are?



JamesT said:


> Dude I bought my yak from said he starts at creekside and wades upstream for those eyes.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Yes downtown creekside. Haven't checked out above but he said there were some nice undercut backs with deeper water where he Mostly got em. I believe he did mention that hole too.


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

dear camarokyle... Yeah one of them was 16 but remember one of them was 17  Personally i like the nut, seen some good fish come out of there. i think everything is just messed up because of the ridiculous spring we had. I know some of my spots in various bodies of water arent producing at all this year when they were on fire last year and then other spots that have been cold in the past have been great this year, unfortunately now i live in Virginia and have to find new spots all together.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Yeah messed up spring with all the rains. Normal "pattern" (I hate that term bc it's not a pattern, it's a constant, then again i' m a math teacher lol) only recently returned to the flows. Water has finally "clear up" to how it normally is a month or 2 earlier in most years.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I agree about the weather. My first time getting out wading wasn't until June. Anyway I am determined to figure out the Big Walnut and hope to have some successful stories and pics to share. Helps that i live right by it!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

No big eyes in the nut, especially in the spring


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Now when we talk about the eyes in the Nut we are not talking about that 'spot' that everyone knows about a little bit down from Hoover dam or somewhere else?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

The smart ones go further downstream


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice that's what I wanted to hear, definitely be searching for those eyes on the Nut spring time


----------



## sashimigrade (Jun 25, 2011)

I haven't had good luck at the Nut this year either. I fish it from Creekside downstream to the Hamilton Rd bridge. I got one nice smallie near Pizzuro Park early in the season but since then it's been really slow. I fish a lot of plastic scented worms texas rigged slow on the bottom and don't get much. I haven't caught anything on buzzbaits, shad raps, wee craws, jigs, or spinners. I usually end up switching to ultralight tackle to catch some sunfish and tiny smallies so I don't get skunked. I've tried the middle and deeper areas but don't get any bites with larger tackle. I wish it was better because it's so close to my house.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I have have fished it down stream from most of you just up stream from the 3 creeks area a couple times the last month for about an hr each time. Each time i have hooked and lost a couple quality fish over 16 inches, and have caught 5 or 6 smaller 12 or so inches. All on buzzbaits. I have thrown some saugeye style baits, with no luck, but feel i need to put in more time, and i will eventually figure them out.
Bobby


----------

